# Brother Azeek's Blood Ravens



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Well this will be my thread for the Heresy painting Challenge 2011. I'm starting it now because there are some things I need to do before I put paint on the models, And of course painted models will for the most part come after the new year.

Anyway, Christmas came a little early in my house (at least part of it) and I expanded my dusty collection of models with a few purchases










It has only taken me a day to assemble the new models and Dust off the old ones, and now I have a small sized force.

To start things off I have an old (and crappy painted) captain. Today I decided to paint the Power sword using a technique from the tutorial section, I still don't have it down, but this model will be getting a simple green bath










Next is my Librarian, Its the model with the sword and bolt pistol. I dug around my bitz box a bit and found a cool skull with laurel bit that i put on the backpack, and I am looking for a scope to put on the pistol to make it master crafted (only for decoration, since the librarians cant take Master Crafted Weapons) I will probably add a little GS work if I ever muster up the courage to use Green Stuff.










Next is the Land Raider and Terminators. The Terminators where painted a long time ago and will be getting a Simple green bath and painted using the new technique.










And the first Tactical squad with Drop pod. The Flamer has been painted using the new scheme, and the other two models and sergeant arm where painted by my brother who stole them from me without my permission!










And the second Tactical Squad with drop pod. Painted along time ago and will receive a Simple green bath










Dreadnought with drop pod, another model that will probably be seeing the Simple Green










And an old, destructible predator from a long long *LONG* time ago. I might use it as a terrain piece later on, but for now, it is a count-as Vindicator.










and of course, The _Grail of Thur'abis_. 










What is the Grail of Thur'abis you ask? Well, its actually my dice cup, used to roll my dice should the dice gods decide that I be cursed with bad rolls (I'm highly superstitious) but I decided to write a bit of fluff on it.

_The Grail of Thur'abis is an artifact recovered by the Blood Ravens during the Dark Crusade on the world of Kronus. It was found in a small shrine on top of Thur'abis Plateau. By command of Davian Thule, Brother-Codicer Azeek and Novitiate Alexial, along with a squad of five marines made their way up the Plateau to the shrine. What they found was a small tomb, and upon entering, was a stone altar, upon which rested a Grail in the shape of a skull. Brother-Codicer Azeek examined the Grail and determined it be a relic, and its story and power would be revealed later in the campaign by ancient texts. Azeek attempted to grab the grail but could not, his hand was forced back by some unseen force. He tried again without success. Alexial, becoming frustrated, recited a Litany and reached for the cup. His hand was not stopped and he gripped the base. Almost instantly, the cup let out a golden light that blinded all but Alexial. when the light receded, Alexial stood, staring at the Grail, What he saw he never spoke of, but said that Thule was in need of assistance. As if to confirm Alexial's prediction, the Plateau shook violently, and the Shrine began to crumble. The marines quickly left the tomb before it collapsed behind them. Once the group re-joined the main force, they where ordered to accompany Captain Acilestus and a detachment of their brother is the second company to the Monolith Graveyard.

The Monolith graveyard was truly a gruesome place. Lumbering hulks of metal covered the area, half exposed forms of the Monoliths, the Necron's will incarnate. The force quickly went to work, setting charges upon the first few monoliths and destroying them, but just as they had destroyed a few, the others roared to life. the green glow of their activation filled the cavern with color, as Necron warriors began to flow from the monoliths and toward the Blood Ravens. Immediately the Blood Ravens opened fire and the marching NEcrons fell, only to vanish and be replaced by others. The Warriors opened fire with their gauss weaponry, tearing through the armor of the marines, including Captain Acilestus. Azeek watched his commander fall and his Brothers begin to lose hope as the Necrons continued marching. When Defeat was nigh, Alexial rose up, the Grail raised, he let out a cry and began to recite the Litany of Fury as he charged forward, ignoring the oncoming Gauss fire. Many other marines too, joined the charge. Those who stayed back fell into Azeek's leadership. He was quick to regroup the Astartes. Commanding that they lay down covering fire for those marines brave enough to join the charge.

Alexial spearheaded the charge, the Grail still raised high, and Litanies still being chanted. Other marines two, had joined his Chanting with prayers and death wishes to their enemies. The two sides clashed in a tidal wave of force, but Alexial ran past them all, instead sprinting through the Necron warriors, swinging the mark of his apprenticeship, a Power Mace, left and right, smashing any Necron who stepped in his way. Once clear of the fray, he found himself charging the lead Monolith. He continued to recite the Litany of Hate, though it was amplified around the Cavern, so all Astartes in the graveyard, and some of those beyond, could hear his cry. As he came onto the Monolith, he swung his mace down, the Grail sending out its golden light again. When the mace came into contact with the monolith, golden streaks of light ran up the eldrich war machine and it shut down.

This flash of light stopped the Necrons for a moment, though it was long enough for the Blood Ravens to react. Azeek gave the order and the Blood Ravens unleashed their fury, mowing down the stunned warriors, causing them to phase out. Azeek lead the remaining warriors into a charge, and the pressed forth, joining their already close combat engaged brothers in a tsunami of fury and destruction. Alexial continued his rampage, crushing Necron Warriors left and right, though the Grail did not let out a Golden beam again during the battle. When the fighting was over, the Graveyard truly was a Graveyard. Blood Ravens bodies littered the ground. Impressions where Necron warriors had fallen could be seen in every direction. Azeek swung his Force sword toward the last necron warrior, smiting it with a strike to the head. The warrior phased out and the battered Blood Ravens cheered, they had done the Impossible and cleared the deadly monolith graveyard. Azeek began to walk to a mound to direct the Astartes, but stopped, looking at Alexial, and motioned for him to move. Alexial nodded and stepped atop the mound. While it was Azeek's innate tactical prowess that had helped the Blood Ravens to victory that battle, it was Alexial and the Grail who had won the day. Before much more celebration could be done Davian Thule's voice ripped across the Vox-network "All Blood Ravens still in the caverns are ordered to retreat and make haste, for the Warhead will be exploding soon." With that, Azeek ordered the collection of the dead and the hasty exodus of the caverns by the Second Company. Later in the Campaign, It would be revealed that the grail was in fact the Grail of Thur'abis, a ceremonial Grail used by the Word Bearers Legion before the Horus Heresy in rituals honoring the Emperor. It was said only those who had sacrificed or would sacrifice in the name of the Emperor could hold the cup. Alexial continued to carry the Grail throughout the campaign, and when the Blood Ravens learned the truth about the Grail, it was stripped from Alexial. He and the grail where inspected for weeks by the Chaplains and Librarians of the Chapter. the Entire Second company was also screened in secret for hints of chaos taint. Ultimately it was deemed the Relic, and the Second Company was pure and free of taint. The Grail was presented to Reclusiarch Mikelus, but he turned it down and instead presented it to Alexial, proclaiming him one of the Heroes of the Monolith Graveyard._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My Dream would to have an entire company of marines, with supporting Rhinos, Drop pods, and tanks. But I highly dought that will happen, so a 2000 point force is good enough for me!

I plan on running a Drop pod army supported with tanks on the ground. I will be posting two lists to go with this army, a 1500 point list and a 2000 Point list.

*HQ*

Librarian - 100
--_Powers vary_
--Force Weapon
--Bolt Pistol
--Psychic hood

*Elites*

_N/A_

*Troops*

Tactical Squad - 210
-9 Marines
--Missile Launcher
--Flamer
-1 Sergeant
--Close Combat Weapon
--Bolt Pistol
--Melta bombs
---Drop Pod

Tactical Squad - 230
-9 Marines
--Missile Launcher
--Flamer
-1 Sergeant
--Power Fist
--Bolt Pistol
---Drop Pod

Tactical Squad - 235
-9 Marines
--Melta Gun
--Missile Launcher
-1 Sergeant
--Power Fist
---Drop Pod

*Fast Attack*

Assault Squad - 225
-9 Marines
--Flamer
--Flamer
-1 Sergeant
--Lightning Claw

*Heavy Support*

Land Raider Crusader - 250
--Twin Linked Assault Cannon
--Two Hurricane Bolters

Vindicator - 125
--Siege Shield

Vindicator - 125
--Siege Shield

*Grand Total - 1500 points*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*HQ*

Librarian - 100
--_Powers vary_
--Force Weapon
--Bolt Pistol
--Psychic hood

Chaplain - 115
--Crozius Arcanum
--Rosarius
--Bolt Pistol
--Jump Pack

*Elites*

Dreadnought - 140
--Dreadnought Close Combat Weapon
--Multi-Melta
---Drop Pod

*Troops*

Tactical Squad - 210
-9 Marines
--Missile Launcher
--Flamer
-1 Sergeant
--Close Combat Weapon
--Bolt Pistol
--Melta bombs
---Drop Pod

Tactical Squad - 230
-9 Marines
--Missile Launcher
--Flamer
-1 Sergeant
--Power Fist
--Bolt Pistol
---Drop Pod

Tactical Squad - 235
-9 Marines
--Melta Gun
--Missile Launcher
-1 Sergeant
--Power Fist
---Drop Pod

*Fast Attack*

Assault Squad - 225
-9 Marines
--Flamer
--Flamer
-1 Sergeant
--Power Weapon

Assault Squad - 225
-9 Marines
--Flamer
--Flamer
-1 Sergeant
--Lightning Claw

*Heavy Support*

Land Raider Crusader - 250
--Twin Linked Assault Cannon
--Two Hurricane Bolters

Vindicator - 135
--Siege Shield
--Storm Bolter

Vindicator - 135
--Siege Shield
--Storm Bolter

*Grand Total - 2000*

Feel Free to Comment on these Lists, I will probably throw them up in the List Sub forum today or tomorrow.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In Synopsis, these are the models I have - 

Librarian
Captain
10 man Tactical Squad w/ ML and Flamer/CCW and Bolt Pistol (unchangeable)
10 Man Tactical Squad with ML and Flamer/CCW and Bolt Pistol (will change to PF)
5 Man Terminator Squad w/ Stormbolters and PF and PW
Land Raider Crusader
Dreadnought w/ MM and DCCW (Unchangeable)
Drop Pod w/ Storm bolter
Drop Pod w/ Storm bolter
Drop Pod w/ Storm bolter

Stuff I still need to get for 1500 points

10 man Tactical Squad w/ Melta and ML and PF
10 man Assault Squad w/ Flamer and Flamer and Lightning Claw
Vindicator w/ Siege shield and Storm bolter
Vindicator w/ Siege Shield and Storm bolter

Stuff I need to get for 2000 point list

10 man Assault Squad w/ Flamer and Flamer and PW
Chaplain w/ Jump Pack

I think thats about everything. As I update I will add Links and the Updated Info to the OP as well as a new Post. Also, the Pictures where taken by Mobile phone, as my Mother had left me the Digital Camera but not the Chords, and she is gone for a few days :ireful2: Close ups are available on request, and with a Camera I am borrowing from a friend, should anyone request close-ups 

-Brother Azeek


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Let me start by saying that you need get a better camera either from the friend you mentioned or someone else , it's a bit hard to see the details on some of the smaller models. That being said they look pretty good.


----------



## eadipus (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks good so far. I like the fluff for the Grail and that both lists are led by librarians.

To take better pictures lots of lights (stops half the model being in shadow) and preferably a tripod/gorillapod/book to keep the camera steady. This will help us see just how awesome your painting is.

How are you planning on painting all those tanks/drop pods; spray, airbrush or the good old fashioned way?


----------

